# Browns and Macks, Fishlake 11/13



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Headed to Fishlake wednesday night for some night jigging for splake and mack trolling during the day. Got there late, around midnight before the boat was in. Caught a 15 inch splake first drop, second drop brought up a 28 inch 9.5lb hookjaw, too bad he wasn't half a pound bigger i could cross him off the goal sheet. I'll take it anyway, he'll look good as he watches customers at Sullivans Restaurant. Woke up early and trolled until noon for macks, we got blown off the water (weather called for overcast and light winds) by the gale force gusts and huge blue sky cold front. The macks hit well, the problem was they were so chocked full of tiny wild rainbows they weren't hitting to eat, they were being greedy and just sort of "grabbing" on to our lures. We got hit nearly ten times and only brought three to the boat the biggest between 6-8lbs don't know. I could tell from the finder that they were working schools of small fish, the few we caught had full belly's as well as full mouth's i wish i would've taken a picture. They're done spawning or close to because they're out in the open water again eating like crazy. Now is the time if you want to catch fish between 5-10lbs, they are really biting. 
After being kicked by the wind we stopped in Marysvale canyon for some brown spawn action. I don't know what stage of the spawn they're in, but they were biting well. I caught three nice browns in an hour, including a 25 inch female to complete my "spawning pair" mount that i plan on making. Fished upstream a ways and after an hour or so caught nothing so we left. Great day for browns, good day for macks, pretty good day of "work" where i come from. Why can't i upload pictures mods? gives me this message 
Could not upload attachment to ./../member_uploads/files/919_176300971b7fe02b596bd0867ced51fd


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go Chris


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks plotrunner


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HooRaa!! I was wondering when you were going to post this on this forum. :wink: Sweet brown man!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice catch buddy.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You da MAN!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP :shock: You own that place man.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Heres a better pic of the hookjaw


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

and no spear gun... oops can i say that :evil:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

very nice
good looking fish


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are some great looking fish, thanks for posting. Congrats!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah I guess that's kind of Impressive, kinda. Lets see you do it without your lucky hat, then we'll talk.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Awestruck*

Sweet catches. That's a day well spent.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking fish


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

flydaddy834 said:


> and no spear gun... oops can i say that :evil:


Different method, same dead big fish.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

nice report! :mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

nate1031 said:


> flydaddy834 said:
> 
> 
> > and no spear gun... oops can i say that :evil:
> ...


I know it was thrilling to murder those two fish, i got a rush out of watching their eyes as the life slipped out of their bodys real nice and slow like. I can't even begin to describe how awesome it was to see those fish die a slow and hopefully very painful death. I'm ready to go out and do it again, who wants to give it a try? I'm heading to the provo or wherever you fish and i'm going to limit out, eat them all, limit out again, eat them all again, then limit out one more time before i go home. In the meantime you just keep making smartass posts and not catching any big fish while i go out and catch big fish and help other people catch them. Have fun, and don't worry about actually going fishing just sit on forums and pretend like you're smart and hope that somebody actually buys the crap that sprays out of your mouth.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> nate1031 said:
> 
> 
> > flydaddy834 said:
> ...


 -_O- -O>>- *OOO* -/O_-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 you murdering a hole. You should stop fishing all together, or at least this winter you should take a little time off.


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

Christopher30, I just have two questions for you and not trying to be a smart ass. Did you know it missed the mark by a half a pound before killing it and did it taste like ****. Stripper


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

stripper said:


> Christopher30, I just have two questions for you and not trying to be a smart ass. Did you know it missed the mark by a half a pound before killing it and did it taste like ****. Stripper


You don't come across as a smart ass, more like a dumb ass. Christopher30, I worship the ground you walk on. 8)


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

orvis1.2, You don't know me, why would you say I'm a dumd ass? I asked christopher30 a honest question and pop off like that, you must be some kind of internet bas ass.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

orvis1.2 said:


> stripper said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher30, I just have two questions for you and not trying to be a smart ass. Did you know it missed the mark by a half a pound before killing it and did it taste like ****. Stripper
> ...


Dang, sounds like you're the expert on ass


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Christopher30 said:


> nate1031 said:
> 
> 
> > flydaddy834 said:
> ...


So i thought we already resolved this on the other place and we both clarified things a bit but... I do gotta say that you sure do know how to flip a lid though. Chill out! I don't know if a single sentence would be considered "spraying" but I think you're belligerent responses may fit in that category. Come on, man. We all have opinions and mine was just a tad different from the worshippers in this thread. I gave you props on the fish. Sweet fish. Stoked for ya. Just chill it out if people have opinions that are a bit different. Isn't that pretty much all these threads are anyway? People sharing how they feel? I already told ya I had you pegged for a spearfish-type and it was inaccurate. Chill out homeboy!

Please feel free to limit out on the Provo. It needs it. Oh and you're right about the whole not fishing and sitting on my computer thing. Check out my post count...have I broken 10 yet?


----------



## administartor001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Christopher30 said:


> nate1031 said:
> 
> 
> > flydaddy834 said:
> ...


Yeah I admit, a dick move for a first post. Really though it is sad to hear you enjoy killing fish so much.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

administartor001 said:


> You have caught some big fish, posted them for the world to see.


EDIT:
Welcome to the forum administartor and I agree Chris has caught some awesomely big fish and has shared with us.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

i don't like to get defensive, but the point of the forum is to give ones opinion i guess so that said nate1031 doesn't keep fish at all, chris30 keeps fish that he's going to mount, some keep all fish and enjoy eating them. How many threads similar to this one has there been? I couldn't count. It's never going to change, i'll keep posting here though don't worry about that. If i disagree with somebody i'll pm them usually instead of pecking at them waiting for them to explode. Once again, this is all my opinion, if i catch another big fish this year, i'll probably mount it. Maybe i'll take pictures at the lake and not tell anybody what i did with them. 
c30


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> administartor001 said:
> 
> 
> > You have caught some big fish, posted them for the world to see.
> ...


Lol, You wuss. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":2t2qkrpz]
> 
> 
> administartor001 said:
> ...


Lol, You wuss. :mrgreen:[/quote:2t2qkrpz]

Oh punch yourself! Just because I can be nice after somebody realizes they were being retarded :mrgreen:


----------

